# Staircase Renovation - closing in open stair stringers



## Woodshop Therapy

I just finished several woodworking projects on my staircase renovation. I closed in the open stringer staircase, redid the newel posts, added new railing, spindles and shoe rail, and finished it off with wainscoting. I also bought a Fuji HVLP sprayer and used it to paint the staircase, wainscoting, and spindles.

If you're interested in doing a project like this, it is doable if you have intermediate woodworking skills. Closing in the stars stringers isn't as complicated as you might think. Here's a link to the renovation video


----------

